# الـــــدم



## ربيع عاطر (26 مايو 2009)

‏علم أمراض الدم Hematology هو العلم الذي يبحث في مكونات الدم وأمراضه المختلفة.


تعريف الدم Definition of Blood: سائل لزج القوام أحمر اللون وهو من ضمن أشكال النسيج الضام يملأ القلب ويجري داخل الجسم من خلال الأوعية الدموية ( الأوردة والشرايين والشعيرات الدموية) ، ويبلغ حجم الدم في الجسم 5 ‏- 6 ‏لتر في الشخص البالغ ، كما تبلغ كمية الدم الموجودة في الجهاز الدوري (القلب والأوعية الدموية) ثلثي الكمية الموجودة في الجسم كله بينما الثلث الباقي يخزن في الكبد والطحال ومناطق أخرى في الجسم.


الصفات الفيزيائية للدم
Physical properties of blood

اللون Colour

‏لون الدم أحمر وذلك بسبب وجود مركب الهيموغلوبين الذي يكسب الدم هذا اللون وتختلف درجة هذا اللون تبعا لنوع الدم فهو أحمر فاتح في دم الشرايين وذلك نتيجة لوجود الأكسجين وأحمر قاتم في دم الأوردة نتيجة لوجود ثاني أكسيد الكربون.


اللزوجة Viscosity

‏تبلغ لزوجة الدم خمسة أضعاف لزوجة الماء، فهي في الرجال تبلغ 4.7 ‏وفي النساء 4.3 ‏وتعتمد لزوجة الدم بشكل أساسي على البروتينات الموجودة في البلازما وبالأخص بروتين الفيبرينوجين.


الكثافة النوعية للدم Specific gravity

‏تتراوح في الرجال ما بين 1.057 – 1.067 وفي النساء مابين 1.051 – 1.061 وهي تعتمد على المواد المنحلة في ‏البلازما مثل البروتين وكريات الدم الحمراء.



درجة حموضة الدم pH

‏يميل الدم إلى القلوية حيت تبلغ درجة الـ pH في دم الشرايين 7.4 ‏وفي دم الأوردة 7.35 ‏.


مكونات الدم 
Blood components

يتكون الدم من جزئين هامين هما:

‏- البلازما ( Plasma ‏) وتشكل 55 ‏% من الحجم الكلي للدم. 

‏- خلايا الدم ( Blood cells ‏) وتشكل 45% ‏من الحجم الكلي للدم. 


‏أولاً :‏ البلازما ( (Plasma

‏هي عبارة عن الجزء السائل الذي تسبح فيها خلايا الدم، وهي ذات لون أصفر باهت ويشكل الماء نسبة 90 ‏% من الحجم الكلي للبلازما وهذا شيء مهم إذا ما علمنا أن الماء مذيب جيد لكثير من المواد والجزيئات وبالتالي هذا يجعله وسطا فعالا لنقل جزيئات المواد الغذائية المذابة فيه، أما النسبة الباقية وهي الـ 10% تتكون من التالي: 
‏- بروتينات الدم ( الألبومين، الجلوبيولين، الثرومبين والفبرينوجين) . 

‏- مواد غذائية كالسكريات والدهون والفيتامينات والأنزيمات والهرمونات. 

‏- مواد إخراجية مثل اليوريا والكرياتينين وحمض اليوريك. 

‏- مواد غير عضوية مثل البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والصوديوم والحديد والكلور والمغنزيوم وغيرها من ‏العناصر الأخرى. 

‏يمكن الحصول على البلازما بعملية الطرد المركزي بعد إضافة مادة مانعه للتجلط حيث تترسب خلايا الدم. 
‏


ثانياً : خلايا الدم ( (Blood cells 
‏
تقسم خلايا الدم إلى ثلاثة أقسام هي : 

‏- خلايا الدم البيضاء White Blood Cells) WB.C. ‏) 

‏- كريات الدم الحمراء Red Blood Cells) R.B.C ‏).






‏- الصفائح الدموية ( Blood Platelets ‏). 



وظائف الدم Functions of Blood

1. الوظيفة التنفسية Respiratory

تتمثل في نقل الأكسجين (O2) من الرئة إلى الأنسجة وطرد ثاني أكسيد الكربون (CO2) من الأنسجة إلى الرئة .




2. الوظيفة الغذائية Nutritive

تتمثل في نقل وتوزيع المواد الغذائية من القناة الهضمية إلى جميع الأنسجة المختلفة للجسم .



3. الوظيفة الإخراجية Excretory

يقوم الدم بحمل نواتج التمثيل الغذائي من الأنسجة إلى أجهزة الإخراج مثال ذلك: نقل ثاني أكسيد الكربون إلى الرئتين ونقل اليوريا إلى الكليتين .



4. تنظيم درجة حرارة الجسم Regulation of body temperature


يعمل الدم على توزيع الحرارة على جميع أجزاء الجسم المختلفة فينقل الحرارة بسرعة من الأنسجة العميقة إلى الأنسجة السطحية وبالعكس وبذلك فهو يحافظ على توازن الجسم ( Body balance ‏) كما يلعب دورا هاما في تنظيم درجة الحموضة ( pH ‏) في الأعضاء المختلفة.


5. الحفاظ على توازن الماء Water balance

يلعب الدم دورا مهما وحيويا في التوازن المائي في الجسم، حيث يحافظ على كمية الماء الموجودة في الجسم وذلك عن طريق إخراج الزائد من الماء عن طريق الكليتين وعن طريق الغدد العرقية الموجودة في الجسم.


6. نقل وتنظيم إفراز الهرمونات Transport and regulation of hormone

يقوم الدم بتنظيم إفراز الهرمونات من غددها كما يحافظ على نسبتها بشكل متوازي في الدم كما يقوم أيضا بنقل هذه الهرمونات من أماكن إنتاجها إلى الأماكن التي تعمل بها.


7. الدفاع عن الجسم أو الحماية Defence

يحتوي الدم على خلايا الدم البيضاء ( WBC ‏) التي تنتج الأجسام المضادة ( Antibodies ‏) التي تقوم بالدفاع عن الجسم ضد الميكروبات والفيروسات التي تهاجمه ( أي أن له دور رئيسي في مناعة الجسم ضد الأمراض المختلفة).


8. تخثر الدم Blood coagulation

يعمل الدم على الوقاية من النزيف ( Bleeding ‏) بواسطة عملية تجلط أو تخثر الدم حيث يعمل الدم عوامل التجلط ( Coagulation factors ‏) التي لها دوراً هاما في عملية إيقاف النزيف أثناء الإصابة بالجروح وبذلك يتم الحفاظ على كمية الدم الطبيعية في الجسم. 


*المواد المانعة للتجلط Anticoagulants *










*‏من أفضل المواد المانعة لتجلط والمستخدمة في قسم علم أمراض الدم (Haematology) مادة الـ ‏( EDTA ‏) وهي عبارة عن Ethylene Diamine Tetra Acetic acid وتستخدم هذه المادة بالتحديد في الأنابيب الخاصة بتحليل صورة الدم الكامل الكامل ( CBC ‏). *
*‏*


*توجد أيضا مواد أخرى من أهمها مادة سترات الصوديوم ( Sodium citrate ‏) والتي تستخدم في الأنابيب الخاصة ‏بتحاليل التخثر الـ (Coagulation‏) وتحليل سرعة الترسيب ( ESR ‏) ومن المواد المانعة لتجلط أيضا المواد التالية:*

*1. مزيج من أوكزلات الأمونيوم وأوكزلات الصوديوم.*
*2. أكزلات الصوديوم (Sodium oxalate‏) *
*3 ‏- الهيبارين ( Heparin ‏). *
*‏هذه المواد نادرا ما تستخدم في التحاليل الخاصة بقسم علم أمراض الدم. *

*‏عند استعمال المواد المانعة للتجلط يجب مراعاة ما يلي :*

*1. التأكد من عدم حدوث تجلط في الأنبوب.*
*2. ‏نسبة المادة التي تمنع التجلط تكون محفوظة وثابتة وإلاّ أثرت على الخلايا.*
*3. ‏عند استعمال المادة المانعة للتجلط في حالة بودرة فإنه يجب مزجها جيدا مع الدم.*
*4. ‏عند إضافة أحد هذه المواد إلى الدم نحصل على البلازما. *

*‏في حالة عدم إضافة أي من هذه المواد المانعة للتجلط فإن الدم يتجلط ويعرف السائل الناتج بالمصل ‏أو السيرم.*



** المصل أو السيرم ( Serum ‏) عبارة عن البلازما ناقص عوامل التجلط ( Coagulation factors ‏) ومولد الفبرين (الفبرينوجين) الذي يستهلك أثناء تكون الجلطة الدموية.*

*‏* الشكل أعلاه يوضح أنبوب عينة دم تحتوي على مانع للتجلط حيث تترسب في الأول كريات الدم الحمراء ويليها خلايا الدم البيضاء والصفائح الدموية Buffy coat وفي الأعلى تنفصل البلازما . *


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...........
جزاك الله كل الخير أخى على هذة المعلومات المفيدة جدا


----------



## ربيع عاطر (27 مايو 2009)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...........
> جزاك الله كل الخير أخى على هذة المعلومات المفيدة جدا


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك على اهتمامك

ويسعدني أنني قدمت لك ما يفيدك


----------



## مزن محمود (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهاجر (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

مشرفتنا الفاضلة 

نشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## trqziz (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

